# Clicking sound while running



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

That could be your exhaust cooling down.


----------



## Mitchelljrolf98 (Nov 12, 2019)

booyakashao said:


> That could be your exhaust cooling down.


While my car is running still?


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Mitchelljrolf98 said:


> While my car is running still?


Yes. I can hear mine while it's running too when outside the car.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Where is the sound coming from? Like did you walk around the car, poke your head under the hood etc? 
It's hard to say unless you give us a little more info.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Mitchelljrolf98 said:


> While my car is running still?


Yes, if you just stopped after a drive there's less hot exhaust going through the system so it'll start to cool from natural convection


----------



## Mitchelljrolf98 (Nov 12, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Where is the sound coming from? Like did you walk around the car, poke your head under the hood etc?
> It's hard to say unless you give us a little more info.


It sounds like it’s coming from all over the car which is why I’m thinking it’s the exhaust cooling down like the others said


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Please shoot a video. You can attach Youtube links straight into a post here.

My exhaust makes ticking/popping noises while running though.


----------

